# My hubby said me not sexy for him!!!



## bellalay27 (Oct 20, 2011)

Last night,my hubby gave me this babydoll,and want me to wear it.He just bought it.
I asked him why,and he said that he think i am not sexy,he has no interest.So bought it for me.
I am so crazy,what do u think about it?Is it sexy?Should i wear it?How should i solve this problem?


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

SPAMalicious!


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

why support in a baby doll ? and that is pretty tame that is something I would wear maybe general sleep.

I love stockings, suspenders , corsets and wear them in every day wear , I think tights should be banned.

my husband has a fetish for corsets and 1940's style girdles I am not as keen on girdles but have found some I do like.

by the way I am 34 f


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd wear it. I would find it sexy and so would my husband.

My husband is into corsets and stockings too. I feel like a goddess in them, but the ones with boning get very uncomfortable.


----------

